# Crushed Oyster Shell Instead of Grit



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it okay to use crushed oyster shell instead of grit? Having a difficult time fining a place in Indianapolis that stocks grit. I'm sure someone does, I'm just having a difficult time finding it. However, I did find someone that stocks crushed oyster shells.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> Is it okay to use crushed oyster shell instead of grit? Having a difficult time fining a place in Indianapolis that stocks grit. I'm sure someone does, I'm just having a difficult time finding it. However, I did find someone that stocks crushed oyster shells.


both work different. the oystershell provides calcium and is soluble. 

grit is for the gizzard and stays there for digesting the hard seeds and legumes..when it wears down it is passed. so you do need grit if you don't let your birds out to find some of their own. 

most seed and legume diets lack calcium so the shell is a source.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> both work different. the oystershell provides calcium and is soluble.
> 
> grit is for the gizzard and stays there for digesting the hard seeds and legumes..when it wears down it is passed. so you do need grit if you don't let your birds out to find some of their own.
> 
> most seed and legume diets lack calcium so the shell is a source.


Thanks for the response. Please excuse some of my questions as this is our first pigeon, I just don't know. 

We have only had our pigeon for a day. I'm constructing a coop tomorrow. I'm guessing he would probably fly away if we let him look for his own grit. . This is actually my son's pigeon. I'm helping get everything up and running. I told him we needed to do some research and build a coop before getting a bird, but he surprised me yesterday with a bird, so here we are. 

So, if I wanted to order some grit, we're probably okay since the grit stays in the bird for a while? My son is actually outside sifting dirt with a colander. If we have to, until our mail-ordered grit arrives, is that okay?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Best wait for proper grit. They can eat fine without it for awhile. If there is a feed store in the area they may stock some pigeon stuff.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

John_D said:


> Best wait for proper grit. They can eat fine without it for awhile. If there is a feed store in the area they may stock some pigeon stuff.


Thank you, John.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, it isn't the same thing at all. Oyster shell doesn't do the same job as grit. They may call it grit, but they are 2 different things. If you want to give your bird what he needs, then keep looking. I'm sure you'll find it. Not a rush, but he really should get it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

WilliamH4 said:


> So, if I wanted to order some grit, we're probably okay since the grit stays in the bird for a while? My son is actually outside sifting dirt with a colander. If we have to, until our mail-ordered grit arrives, is that okay?


Hi,
Congrats on your first ever pet pigeon.!.
I'm happy that you want the best for him.
Yes until your grit arrives you can give him tiny pebbles,small stones,course sand,crushed red brick and stuff. He may/maynot eat it depending on whether he needs it for the day or not.
Only thing to be taken care of is that every thing you give to him,collected from outside must be put in oven to kill all the germs,bacteria and worm eggs it may be infested with.
Oyster shell contains many minerals which pigeons need. Grit is needed for grinding seeds in the gizzard so both will be useful for your pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH4 said:


> Thanks for the response. Please excuse some of my questions as this is our first pigeon, I just don't know.
> 
> We have only had our pigeon for a day. I'm constructing a coop tomorrow. I'm guessing he would probably fly away if we let him look for his own grit. . This is actually my son's pigeon. I'm helping get everything up and running. I told him we needed to do some research and build a coop before getting a bird, but he surprised me yesterday with a bird, so here we are.
> 
> So, if I wanted to order some grit, we're probably okay since the grit stays in the bird for a while? My son is actually outside sifting dirt with a colander. If we have to, until our mail-ordered grit arrives, is that okay?


he will be fine. if this is only one pet pigeon then shopping at the pet store to find small portions of grit is fine.. high calcium cockatiel grit is smaller than pigeon grit but it works well. and it provides calcium. which is needed more by hens laying eggs ..so not sure what you have there, but if she is a she the high cal grit is good.


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the posts. I actually found a great feed store only 5 miles from my home. They had everything we needed. Granted I have enough to feed several pigeons for a long time, but that's okay. The feed store even gave me the name of a retired gentleman that has raised pigeons for decades. They said he loves to teach new comers how to take care of them, etc. We'll be giving him a call.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's coooooool,if you can get guidance you need from him. Do tell us too about the secrets or info he shares with you


----------



## WilliamH4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Jass SamOplay said:


> That's coooooool,if you can get guidance you need from him. Do tell us too about the secrets or info he shares with you


I will certainly share any insight this gentleman may have to offer. We're very excited to have an opportunity to work with him.


----------



## Paul Haworth (May 29, 2014)

*Zeolite*

Feed your birds Zeolite grithttps://www.google.com.au/#q=zeolite+feeding+pigeons


----------

